# Overclocking and AMD Cool n Quiet



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I posted this in overclocking section but nobody replied there thats why posting again here.


I have sucessfully overclocked my Athlon II X4 630 to 3.5GHz.The core voltage is at 1.44 and the power draw of my entire PC shown in APC powerchute is 140W in idle.My PC is on 24X7 and I dont need 3.5GHz (250 x 14) all the time.I have heard that AMD Cool n Quiet works fine even in the overclocked condition.I wanted to try that and it reduces my core speed to 1000Mhz (250 x 4) when not in load, in that condition Vcore reduces to 1.17 and power draw reduces to 100W.A 40W reduction is worth for me as my PC is on 24X7.

Are there any disadvantages for using AMD Cool n Quiet in OCed condition ?
Any problems for continuously jumping from 1Ghz to 3.5Ghz and vice versa ? also in the case of voltage ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

i think its good you have enabled it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

there's no disadvantage of using  Cool n Quiet in OCed condition - actually it will increase your cpus life span - I'm telling from m my own experience and i've kept CnQ enabled even when I OCed my cpu to 3.7 Ghz with 1.5V under Hyper 212 - and the idle temp was just 16C ( without CnQ it was 24C ) - so cnq worked very well


----------

